# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  ¿Como cambiar el nick?

## Luis Vioque

Pues eso, quiero preguntar a los moderadores del foro, como puedo cambiar mi nick por mi nombre artístico.

Gracias.

----------


## t.barrie

Envía un mp a oskiper, tengo entendido que solo el administrador puede cambiarlo.

Un saludo.

----------


## Luis Vioque

Muchas gracias, eso he hecho.

Un saludo.

----------


## t.barrie

Ok, cierro tema.

----------

